# I guess everybody is camping this weekend...



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

...because no one is posting anything :icon_smile_pu_close


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

I know! I've been checking in everday all week. Thaere hasn't much activity.
I've been busy making a garden all day today in the backyard. It took all day to roto-till it. Wow I didn't think it was going to all that much work. I was wrong. it was 82 today but felt like 90 with the humidity. Needless to say I'm a little tired. But I had fun. 
What did you do this weekend?


----------



## cagemaja (Jun 21, 2008)

We're home this weekend too. We'd been on the road since June 27th experiencing our new trailer - we arrived home on July 16th - so we're actually _ok_ to not be camping this weekend. :10220:


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I too have household things to do but I am camping the next two weekends in a row.. YIPPIE


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Couldn't do much outside yesterday as it was raining while that tropical system was moving by. Did see the clock turned back while watching the British Open. Come on Greg, hold on for one more round!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

happiestcamper said:


> Couldn't do much outside yesterday as it was raining while that tropical system was moving by. Did see the clock turned back while watching the British Open. Come on Greg, hold on for one more round!


Oh well, wasn't meant to be :comfort_:


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I wasn't camping, but I did check out a few camp grounds at the beach!!!

I am not sure I would like to stay at them though!!! I would never get the kids to leave the campground to go to the boring ole beach!!!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Everybody camping again - no weekend posts.

Actually, I was camping the previous two weekends (and the week in between) - amazingly nothing broke on the camper this time.


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

Glad to hear you had a break-free weekend! We didnt get out to camp this weekend but were pretty busy with other things. I was here off and on visiting the forum though.


----------



## ecc (Jul 3, 2008)

I was camping this past weekend with the grandkids, they had a good time playing in the river and in the pool, I'll be glad when we get this setting up the hybrid down pat, I keep thinking i'm forgetting something.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I wish we had been camping, the weather was perfect for it. Youngin had a slumber party anyway. I spent the whole weekend rebuilding my lawn mower carb, it died on me. First time doing that, but finally got it working and cut the grass yesterday.

Ecc, hang in there, practice makes perfect. We have a hybrid as well, and was a little confusing at first, but I can setup/take down in minutes now.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Wish I was camping (of course, that's everyday of the year that I wish that).

Spent some time cleaning out camper to cover it up until October, spent some time fixing up my "new" save gas car future toad '73 VW Thing, spent some time with the kids at pool, spent rest of the time watching Olympics/Watkins Glen/PGA.

Hmm - I've been camping this year during 4 races, and Kyle Busch has not won on those weekends. Maybe I can get Rick Hendrick/Jack Rousch/Richard Childress to pay me to camp full time :rotflmao1:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I am in on that idea! I have had enough of Kyle Busch winning. I am in a nascar pool and quite obviously the person with Busch is dominating us all. I have Newman, which I am a Newman fan, but he has really fell apart the last couple of years. I thought it was going to be a good year, since he won Daytona, but NOTHING since. Maybe he will do better with his new team next year. Long as Stewart inst winning, I am happy. (No offense if your a Tony fan)


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Amazing nobody hit Newman yesterday after he spun and stalled.


----------

